# Which soccer jerseys do you own?



## Azalea (Apr 26, 2018)

Since there seems to be such a thread does not exist, I thought that a topic. Would be very interesting.
So ... what soccer jerseys presses do you own?

I:
Lazio Rome (2004)
Inter Milan (fake ^^) (2005 or so)
Arsenal (fake) (Henry) (03/04)
Tunisia (Dos Santos) (06/07)
Cameroon (Foé) (03/04)
Olympique Lyon 3rd (Juninho) (06/07)
Real Madrid (Robinho) (07/08)
Austria Wien (Sweepstakes, Random Football Prize) (05/06 or 04/05)
Rapid Wien away (Fabiano) (07/08)
Romania (06/07)
Spain (06/07)
Spain (Torres) (07/09)
England away (06/07)
Portugal (Ronaldo) (07/09)
As Rome (Totti) (07/08)
Inter Milan 100 years jubilee jersey (07/08) with the imprint after they became master again in 2008: I Campioni siamo noi - 16 
Austria (Vastic) (07/09)

*Here, I also share a friend's collection!*

*i.pinimg.com/564x/94/40/7a/94407a3925414dbb831abb6794d8e6f7.jpg 

how about it? Anyway, I think they are great！！！


----------

